# Trying Again



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi all. 

I am so glad this site is still going. I havent been on here for about a year and now we have started trying for baby no 2, it felt right to return. We have an adoralble little boy but i would so like to have another-i am sorry for sounding greedy. However we have just come to the end of our first month trying with a dreaded period. it brings back so many bad memories. We really want another child but are scared at what we have to go through again. However i do feel so lucky and this time i know i can look at my little boy and say at least i have him. 

Unfortunatley the familiar symptoms of PCOS returned after finishing breast feeding. off to GP on monday to see what they have to say. 
Sorry for rant just putting myself back on the board!

Looking forward to chatting with you all 

Petal xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Welcome back Petal. Wishing you  with ttc #2


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome Back *Petal* Sending you lots of  and 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck, hope its a short journey for you xx


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 17, 2006)

Best of luck for baby no.2!

We are also trying for number 2, although taking a more relaxed approach than last time and   it happens naturally again for us!

Sending lots of  vibes! x


----------

